# Wanting a bigger butt



## Ms. Ken (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello every one 


 I am 26 year old female who has a nice shape now but i will like a bigger ass !! I work out  three times a week all my friends think I am crazy but I want a bigger butt. I have been think of glute injections, I am new to this have been trying to get information on underground stuff what should I do?


----------



## max lift (Jul 24, 2006)

you have two choices eat large and put on fat (probably not what you are after or incorporate squats into your routine, 

as far as the injecting goes you would get the same size in your glutes if you where to do shots in your delts,

Welcome to anacsi , their are a few female members here that check in now and again probibly thay will be of more help.:welcome:


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Anasci!


----------



## Too Small (Aug 3, 2006)

This thread is useless whithout pictures!!!....J/K

Welcome!!


----------



## Cookie (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## kennycat (Sep 10, 2006)

bump for pics! were all family here !!


----------



## Cryptasm (Sep 11, 2006)

Ms. Ken said:
			
		

> Hello every one
> 
> 
> I am 26 year old female who has a nice shape now but i will like a bigger ass !! I work out  three times a week all my friends think I am crazy but I want a bigger butt. I have been think of glute injections, I am new to this have been trying to get information on underground stuff what should I do?




Squat and deadlift..that'l do it...yiou cant take :underground" stuff to make yer butt grow.. Want a nice round ass??? Deadlift. Period.


----------



## Big A (Sep 11, 2006)

Rock bottom squats, pushing onto your heels.


----------

